# Let's play Family Feud!



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

Let's play Family Feud! You CANNOT use my answers. Your answers MUST be different. Just click Reply to Quote and replace my answers with yours..... Let's Play FAMILY FEUD!!!!

1. Something people hate to find on their windshield? Flyer
2. Something a man might buy before going on date? Flowers
3. Something you cook in the microwave? Melt butter
4. An item found in an old man’s wallet? SS card
5. Something always stocked in the refrigerator? Milk
6. An item found in grandma’s purse? Kleenex
7. A fruit that isn’t round? Banana
8. Favorite number? 5
9. Something you put on a Christmas tree? Lights
10. Something you find in a car glove box? Flashlight


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

1. Something people hate to find on their windshield? Flyer,Parking Ticket,
2. Something a man might buy before going on date? Flowers,Gas,
3. Something you cook in the microwave? Melt butter, leftovers,
4. An item found in an old man’s wallet? SS card,picture,
5. Something always stocked in the refrigerator? Milk,juice,
6. An item found in grandma’s purse? Kleenex,glass wipe,
7. A fruit that isn’t round? Banana,pineapple,
8. Favorite number? 5,7,
9. Something you put on a Christmas tree? Lights,balls,
10. Something you find in a car glove box? Flashlight, registration,


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

1. Something people hate to find on their windshield? Bird poo
2. Something a man might buy before going on date? Breath mints
3. Something you cook in the microwave? tv dinners
4. An item found in an old man’s wallet? credit card
5. Something always stocked in the refrigerator? butter
6. An item found in grandma’s purse? candy
7. A fruit that isn’t round? pear
8. Favorite number? 2
9. Something you put on a Christmas tree? tinsel
10. Something you find in a car glove box? road map


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

I have another one made up for tomorrow. LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

1. Something people hate to find on their wind shield? - Ticket
2. Something a man might buy before going on date?- Mints
3. Something you cook in the microwave? Popcorn
4. An item found in an old man’s wallet? driving licence
5. Something always stocked in the refrigerator? Milk
6. An item found in grandma’s purse? Lipstick
7. A fruit that isn’t round? Avocado
8. Favorite number? 7
9. Something you put on a Christmas tree? Fairy
10. Something you find in a car glove box? Gloves


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

1. Something people hate to find on their wind shield? - Crack
2. Something a man might buy before going on date?- Flowers
3. Something you cook in the microwave? Sandwich 
4. An item found in an old man’s wallet? Picture
5. Something always stocked in the refrigerator? Eggs
6. An item found in grandma’s purse? Comb
7. A fruit that isn’t round? Banana 
8. Favorite number? 6
9. Something you put on a Christmas tree? Bulb
10. Something you find in a car glove box? Map


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

1. Something people hate to find on their windshield?   Tree Sap
2. Something a man might buy before going on date? New Shirt
3. Something you cook in the microwave? Leftovers
4. An item found in an old man’s wallet? Health info.
5. Something always stocked in the refrigerator? Coffee Creamer
6. An item found in grandma’s purse? Cell phone
7. A fruit that isn’t round? Strawberry
8. Favorite number? 3
9. Something you put on a Christmas tree? Popcorn Garland
10. Something you find in a car glove box?  Manuel


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok new game!

Let's play some more Family Feud. Copy and paste in comments then put in YOUR OWN ANSWERS. (can't be the same as mine)

1. Something cats do that is sweet? Purr
2. Something people do that annoys you? Talk too much
3. Something most people keep in the medicine cabinet? Tylenol
4. Something most people eat every day? Salt
5. Favorite music? Instrumental
6. Something in a woman's purse? Checkbook
7. Something in a man's wallet? Driver's license
8. Something you enjoy at the movies? Popcorn
9. Type of books people read? Murder Mysteries
10. Things you might find in a kitchen. Stove


----------



## jerry old (Apr 8, 2020)

1. Something cats do that is sweet? twitch tail
2. Something people do that annoys you? act superior
3. Something most people keep in the medicine cabinet? eyewash cup
4. Something most people eat every day? bread
5. Favorite music?  folk  (harry chapin)
6. Something in a woman's purse? mirror
7. Something in a man's wallet? money
8. Something you enjoy at the movies -watching movie
9. Type of books people read? -romance novels
10. Things you might find in a kitchen. -fridge

I'm the baby! 
 Like Quote Reply 
Report


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2020)

1. Something cats do that is sweet? Chase ball
2. Something people do that annoys you?  Know everything
3. Something most people keep in the medicine cabinet? 1st Aid spray
4. Something most people eat every day?  Butter
5. Favorite music?  Pop/Rock
6. Something in a woman's purse?  Cell phone
7. Something in a man's wallet?  Pictures
8. Something you enjoy at the movies?  Cola Drink
9. Type of books people read? Non-Fiction
10. Things you might find in a kitchen.  Microwave Oven


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)

1. Something cats do that is sweet? CUDDLE
2. Something people do that annoys you? SHOW OFF
3. Something most people keep in the medicine cabinet? BANDAIDS
4. Something most people eat every day?  BREAD
5. Favorite music?  ROCK/CLASSICAL
6. Something in a woman's purse?  KEYS
7. Something in a man's wallet?  MONEY
8. Something you enjoy at the movies?  POPCORN
9. Type of books people read? ECLECTIC
10. Things you might find in a kitchen.  FOOD


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2020)

jerry old said:


> 1. Something cats do that is sweet? twitch tail
> 2. Something people do that annoys you? act superior
> 3. Something most people keep in the medicine cabinet? eyewash cup
> 4. Something most people eat every day? bread
> ...


Eyewash cup? What's that??


----------



## jerry old (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh dear, a problem of the ancients, we are outdated.

Think of a small egg, cut in half diagonal
Now think of it as made out of glass or plastic,
now place a small stem on it. 
Now put salt water, or any Rx needed it fits perfectly into your eye socket.
Remember to keep eye open when you hold cup to eye.
There still available at pharmacies-promise.
You should able to find picture of one on net.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2020)

Never seen one before. Interesting.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 8, 2020)

I do not care for game shows-Steve Harvey makes it worth viewing.
I like the "Fast Money" they play at the end.
I don't see how it can be placed on this site, first you have to find 100 people to answer questions.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)

I wanted to play, wheres this week's questions???


----------



## jerry old (May 15, 2020)

Marciks:
You figure out a way toplay fast money, I can't.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I wanted to play, wheres this week's questions???


didn't seem to be much interest so i left it go.


----------

